# Handle to busy for dammy??



## RRLOVER (May 7, 2011)

I am up in the air about this combo.I had a beautiful piece of walnut burl that I started to shape into a wa,but I fell asleep at the sander and turned it into a pencil:crying:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2011)

I like it Mario.


----------



## mainaman (May 7, 2011)

It looks great to me.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## WildBoar (May 7, 2011)

I think it looks good. At least in the pics it does not overpower the blade.


----------



## mhenry (May 7, 2011)

I like it too


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 7, 2011)

I dont think it is too busy at all. I like the sweeping formation of the grain, I think it works well with the dammy.


----------



## SpikeC (May 7, 2011)

I agree with Johnny, I think it complements the blade, extends the form. Overall proportions work nicely.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 7, 2011)

i think it looks good.


----------



## Potato42 (May 7, 2011)

I like it.

I think that the wood grain pattern might look even better with a different damascus pattern though. Something like ladder or herringbone with less of a radial pattern and more of a linear pattern would match the wood grain more closely and really set it off. Alternatively, a very defined burl or a birdseye wood grain might be a better match to that particular knife.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 7, 2011)

I like it


----------



## RRLOVER (May 7, 2011)

Thanx........The camel bone piece in the front fell off for the third time,and I know when to call it a day.I think that handle is going in the drawer and i will start a new one.


----------



## Customfan (May 7, 2011)

I like a handle like that on damascus! :thumbsup2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic. I'm partial to contrast on the bolster where it meets the blade, but that's just the integral bolster-lover in me. The whole thing looks fantastic. Congrats on the wood grain turning out like that, very fortunate.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Looks fantastic. I'm partial to contrast on the bolster where it meets the blade, but that's just the integral bolster-lover in me. The whole thing looks fantastic. Congrats on the wood grain turning out like that, very fortunate.


 
The wood grain or rays in that block was not an accident,I had to cut and shape it so they were on the side of the handle.I can't say I really know what I am doing,I am truly faking it and and enjoying the learning process.Lucky for me I have a twin to that block so i can start over.


----------



## ecchef (May 8, 2011)

Looks good to me. If this is the result of 'faking' it, I can 't wait to see the results when you really know what you're doing. :biggrin2:


----------



## l r harner (May 8, 2011)

i think its your eye beign caught at the transition of the horn and the bright blond sapwood. because of all the nice even transistions on the rest of the handle that line really brakes up the flow


----------

